# British Citizen, Canadian Resident, moving to the UK



## bobsupp (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,

I'm getting ready to move from Canada [back] to the UK. I've had some help here recently with my application but I've hit a hurdle and wondering if anyone knows anything about this...

I am a British Citizen. I'm a Permanant Resident in Canada. I've made an application to become a Canadian Citizen (dual nationality). I've sent the application in, I had an acknowledgement that they have recieved it, got my receipt for payment, been sent the revision booklet. I'm waiting for the date of my citizenship test (the final stage - hopefully).

Now just to make things complicated I am making plans to move back to the UK and was hoping that the citizenship test would all be over by then. My planned schedule for moving is the begining of July, this year.

I've just found out today that I should expect my citizenship test to be January 2013!!!

That wasn't part of the plan. ...and I don't want to change the plan.

So, it appears that I have limited options and I'm wondering if anyone can help.

---- I could postpone my move date (last resort)

---- I could cancel my Canadian citizenship application (a lot of time and money has gone into this)

---- could I go [to the UK] and fly back when my test is scheduled? (expensive, but might be worth it if I'm allowed to do it)

---- could I take a Candian citizenship test in the UK at something like a Canadian embassy or similar? (fingers crossed for this one)

Clearly I can see, as many of you will no doubt also see, that to move my travel date is the simplest and perhaps the most logical thing to do, however the July timing is more than just a whim. It is the earliest we can do while being conscious of the kids schooling and the latest we want to wait because one of the driving factors of this move is that my dad is ill and I am hoping to go and look after him.

So does anyone know if I can take a Canadian citizenship test outside of Canada? Or am I permitted to leave Canada for a period of time (since I've already met the minimum residence requirement at the time of the application) and return for a test in Toronto (or anywhere)?

As always, grateful for all helpful advice.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

To become Canadian citizens, adults must have lived in Canada for at least three years (1,095 days) in the past four years before applying. Children under the age of 18 do not need to meet this requirement.

You may be able to count time you spent in Canada before you became a permanent resident if that time falls within the four-year period.

Use the citizenship calculator to find out if you have lived in Canada long enough to apply for citizenship.

I believe you must be in Canada to take the Oath of Citizenship.


----------



## bobsupp (Mar 12, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> To become Canadian citizens, adults must have lived in Canada for at least three years (1,095 days) in the past four years before applying. Children under the age of 18 do not need to meet this requirement.
> 
> You may be able to count time you spent in Canada before you became a permanent resident if that time falls within the four-year period.
> 
> ...


Yeah, thank you. I've already met the requirement for residency in Canada to be eligible for the citizenship app. It's all underway I'm just thinking about the test specifically and those four options/scnarios I listed.

If I HAVE TO be in Canada, then I HAVE TO and that takes care of the fourth option (unless anyone knows otherwise).

Many thanks Auld Yin


----------

